# Any South Western Ontario Peoples here?



## Runestonez (Feb 8, 2010)

We live in Guelph...just wondering if there any other rabbit crazies inour area?
I posted once before but there were only one or two people...hoping maybe we have a few more now??!!:biggrin2:

Danielle


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 15, 2010)

My sister lives in Guelph, if that counts... 
I'm still up here in North Bay though 
You and I are still pretty close Danielle... give or take a few hours


----------



## Runestonez (Feb 15, 2010)

The furthest north I have had go so far is Oro-Medonte, Orilliaand Barrie...
THAT is several hours of my life I may never get back! :biggrin2:

Honestly though...so beautiful up north! I think it's getting a little too congested down here now! We went to Oro and spent some time walking the Crown lands in and around the area we were in! It was gorgeous!

Wild turkeys the size of Volkswagons...but beautiful!:biggrin2:
Seriously, we had a Bernese Mountain dog who weighed in at 140 pounds...and he turned tail and left us...mans best friend yeah...but not his defender! lol

Danielle


----------



## Mika77 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi, I live in Windsor. We went to Guelph last summer, very nice city.


----------



## Runestonez (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Mika!
My cousins (on my Dads side) all live in and around Windsor....

Danielle


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 2, 2010)

I think everyone should move up North 

Could do a provincial RO meetup, eh?


----------



## Pugwinkle (Mar 12, 2010)

I have two bunnies, Maggie and Daisy and we live just outside of Hanover. Moved up here from Kitchener back in 2004. I really miss the city.


----------



## kahlin (Mar 12, 2010)

I have family in Guelph and visit sometimes, but I don't live there yet. Maybe someday.


----------



## Runestonez (Mar 18, 2010)

I've been to Hanover a couple times!
it usually works out to be in the autumn...
it's a nice little place! LOL

Danielle


----------



## Runestonez (Mar 18, 2010)

*Northern Autumn*-a provincial meet-up would be nice!

Danielle


----------



## RobnAud (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm foraging through the posts here from that region! No bunnies yet... but will bring them home soon.


----------



## izaty908 (May 28, 2010)

I am currently living in Guelph studying at the University. I love bunnies too! <3


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 7, 2010)

*izaty908*-are you in the veterinary program?

Danielle


----------



## izaty908 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Danielle,

No, I am not in veterinary program. I'm in Food Science. Anyways,are you studying here too?

Izaty


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 8, 2010)

lol:biggrin:
No I am a Guelphite!

I'd liketo attend the vet college...at some point!
Maybe if I win the lottery! 

Danielle


----------



## izaty908 (Jun 10, 2010)

lol you can do it!! I know its really hard to get into vet school. like 1 in 100,000 chance, thats insane. Let me know if you are admitted into vet school. I would like to send Olive to be fixed. That will be cheaper lol :woohoo

Izaty


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 10, 2010)

lol
Its a deal! Cheap speuters for Guelpites! lol:biggrin2:

If Iwent to vet school it would be to primarliy be a rabbit vet!

We have a nethie named Oliver! Sort of an orange brown...






Danielle


----------



## izaty908 (Jun 11, 2010)

Awwww that's so cute!! My bunny's name is Olive, and your's is Oliver. Mine is also a nethie!! lol. How cute! :mrsthumper: How old is your bunny?? 






This is Olive


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 11, 2010)

Aw!
Olive is a pretty bunn!:biggrin:

Not sure how old our Oliver is...he was dropped off along with another bunn at our vet by a breeder to be euthanized...our vet...uhm...never got around to it! lol He called me instead! :biggrin2:

We think we was born around January of 2009...

Danielle


----------



## izaty908 (Jun 19, 2010)

lol I know. Oliver is so handsome!! :inlove: I went to your vet just now for Olive presurgery-spay. They are now Olive's vet too. Thanks for your review on the other post! I read it and called Rockwood Vet Clinic straight away. I found it affordable and they are rabbit savvy! Thank you! Hope to see you around!


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 23, 2010)

i used to live in windsor if that counts for anything lol. it was too poluted though cause of wind direction and the states being right there and all. i got out of there as fast as possible lol. no medical problems since i got out of there too.


----------



## jvande01 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey fellow Canadians!! Just wondering if anyone in here was interested in adopting two beautiful bonded Holland Lop rabbits. 

I'm unfortunately being relocated for work and my babies can't come with me. They are a male and female 3 and 2 years of age and in perfect health! 

If ANYONE is interested and would provide a loving and forever home for them PLEASE let me know! Thank you so much.


----------



## ladysown (Dec 6, 2010)

nearish London for me


----------



## tfb4me (Feb 27, 2011)

Brantford here...Have 1 cali and 2 new zealands:biggrin2:


----------



## Jynxie (Feb 28, 2011)

I used to live in Oro/Hawkestone inbetween Barrie and Orillia.

Brampton now, I miss up north quite a lot. Once I'm done school, I want to move back.


----------



## farmerchick (Feb 28, 2011)

we're from peterborough here!!! did any of you check out Bunfest in Missasauga last september? it was worth the trip for us


----------



## Vvvvvv (Apr 7, 2011)

I go back and forth between Guelph and Brampton, but lately I'm mostly in Guelph because of exams. I would love to meet other bunny owners in the area.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 8, 2011)

Vvvvvv if you ever want to have a bunny meet up in Brampton, let me know


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Apr 14, 2011)

I am in Kingston for school and am from Hamilton.


----------



## Subtitles (Apr 15, 2011)

^St. Lawrence or Queens? 

I was born and raised in Peterborough (19 years!). Moved to Kingston last September for school. My Mom lives in Scaborough where I frequently visit, and in a year I'll be moving to Brampton (if I get accepted into the program I want).


----------



## mrbunny (Apr 17, 2011)

I grew up in Caledonia, but my dad's best friend's family lives up in North Bay. 

Currently living and going to school in Toronto.

Going to visit the area real soon! (After my exams; end of this month/week.)


----------



## Rubi (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm in Terra Cotta!


----------



## Mariah (May 20, 2011)

Im in Brantford! But originally lived in Oakville! Does anyone else on here also have horses? I find alot of horse people also have bunnies! I have 2 horses and 2 bunnies!


----------



## Jynxie (May 21, 2011)

There was a rabbit show in Meaford today. I thought it was suppost to be close to waterloo and kitchener... It wasn't anywhere close.

Near owen sound! I was going to try and show Harley for the first time, but because of the distance we didn't go.

I was wondering if anyone went though? I hope it was fun.


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (May 26, 2011)

*Subtitles wrote: *


> ^St. Lawrence or Queens?
> 
> I was born and raised in Peterborough (19 years!). Moved to Kingston last September for school. My Mom lives in Scaborough where I frequently visit, and in a year I'll be moving to Brampton (if I get accepted into the program I want).


I'm at Queens! I am doing a one year Masters so my time here is almost done. I have enjoyed it here so far though.

Mariah - I also have horses


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (May 26, 2011)

*Subtitles wrote: *


> ^St. Lawrence or Queens?
> 
> I was born and raised in Peterborough (19 years!). Moved to Kingston last September for school. My Mom lives in Scaborough where I frequently visit, and in a year I'll be moving to Brampton (if I get accepted into the program I want).


I'm at Queens! I am doing a one year Masters so my time here is almost done. I have enjoyed it here so far though. What about you?

Mariah - I also have horses


----------



## MandyPandy (May 28, 2011)

I'm from London Ont


----------



## bunnybenji (Nov 6, 2011)

I live in Kitchener, know of a good rabbit saavy vet? i have had my bun 3 weeks now. i am looking for somebody to chat with for some advice. no one is online??



- sara


----------



## bunchofbuns (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome Sara and Benji! Sorry we're all napping here...

In my opinion, there are not a lot of great options for rabbit vets in KW. However, that's just fine, because we have access to the best rabbit vets in the country, I think, in Guelph. There is a clinic called Campus Estates Animal Hospital there, and not only are they rabbit-savvy, but they perform miracles on a regular basis! I don't think you'd find more up-to-date and progressive vets anywhere. 

There are a number of vets involved in the practice, and there isn't one I wouldn't recommend. They also have access to all kinds of specialists: opthamologic (sp?), dental, oncology, etc. And even better, they have a 24-hour emergency service for exotics. Most vets, if they have that at all, only service cats and dogs. 

If ever you are in a situation with Benji (heaven forbid) where he needs emergency care or surgery, virtually all the vets in this area will sent you to CEAH anyway. So it's well worth it to have your rabbit's history with them. Honestly, we can't say enough good things about them. I owe the life of more than one of my rabbits to them.

As for general care and advice, well, rabbit slaves are quite opinionated and happy to chime in. Is there anything in particular you are looking for? 

How old is Benji? Are you acquainted with his needs for diet, housing, etc? Lots of info here and other places too, like rabbit.org. 

As a new bun slave, one of the best places to check out is http://language.rabbitspeak.com/ This site (from Toronto) will help you discover what your rabbit is trying to tell you in his own way. It's like a Rabbit to English dictionary.

Finally, congratulations on becoming a bunny's slave! I'm sure Benji will have you wrapped around his paws in no time...


----------



## bunnybenji (Nov 7, 2011)

Ben is 3 years old. He is a lop eared mix. I do have a cage for him that is supposed to be x large but it does not seem large enough for him. He hates going in there. he will not be picked up. I guess i was just wondering if there are any hints or tips on getting the bun to let you pick them up or how to bond with your rabbit when i am at work all day. he has not been in his cage now since friday and seems to rule the roost here. I guess i will just leave him out for the day, i do have everything "bunny safe" here so he should be just fine. I have a vet appointment tonight and will be sure to give full update. Thanks so much for the reply.

keep in touch

sara and benji


----------



## mootpoint (Dec 10, 2011)

I live in Guelph but my bunny lives at home in Ottawa  My landlord won't allow her to live in our house so she is staying with my parents.


----------



## Chase (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello all, I live near Woodstock with my Blue Eyed White Lionhead Chase.


----------



## debjesse (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello All,

I am in Acton Ontario about 20 minutes away from Guelph, does anyone get close to where I am, would love to share bunny information and thoughts.


----------



## Cheenisowner (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello!

I'm from Hamilton  Born and raised! My boyfriend gave me Cheeni, my lionhead dwarf as a valentines day present in Feb. She is the love of my life! I have never owned a rabbit so I am constantly researching information on raising her to be a happy and healthy bunny. She turned 7 months today.


----------



## Mary Ann Rabbitry (Apr 24, 2012)

I am from Renfrew which is near Ottawa ont
I breed new zealands reds and broken reds.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 30, 2012)

Mary Ann what's a Broken Red? I thought New Zealands were white. I'd love to see pictures of your Bunnies.

Thanks

Susan


----------



## Mary Ann Rabbitry (Apr 30, 2012)

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Mary Ann what's a Broken Red?Â  I thought New Zealands were white. I'd love to see pictures of your Bunnies.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## Mariah (May 21, 2012)

I currently live in Brantford (grew up in Oakville), but will be moving to Copetown (Dundas) next week!!


----------



## samule16 (Jun 18, 2012)

*kahlin wrote: *


> I have family in Guelph and visit sometimes, but I don't live there yet. Maybe someday.


same here! I go there often and my brother goes to university there


----------



## Mariah (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone from this area interested in having a "bunny" meet for all the bunny parents here? I am in Copetown and would love to meet up and chat about our babies!


----------



## GottaLuvDaBuns (Sep 26, 2013)

debjesse said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am in Acton Ontario about 20 minutes away from Guelph, does anyone get close to where I am, would love to share bunny information and thoughts.



I'm from Burlington!!!!! It's next to Hamilton! Ever heard of it?


-GottaLuvDaBuns


----------



## rymebe73 (Nov 7, 2014)

not sure if this post is looked at anymore...noticed it was started 4 years ago! Anyway, I'm from Guelph, and got our first Holland Lop Doe this past June, DOB April 2014. Am totally in love with her but do wish I had more time to train her, do little tricks or even come to me when I call her?? is that possible?


----------



## evil_hare (Nov 24, 2014)

Brampton here, but no rabbits here, unless you count the one in my webcomic.


----------



## Sugarbread (Nov 27, 2014)

Guelph here! I live right near downtown.


----------



## OntarioHollands (Dec 2, 2014)

New here  Owen Sound area. Holland Lop Breeder since '09.  and love them!


----------



## Bucktooth (Dec 4, 2014)

I live near Windsor


----------

